# 77% of children bit by dogs



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/paw.man.3/videos/10206890328325669/?pnref=story

Good story from both sides. Our 2-and 4- year-old granddaughters live in our house with our dogs now for the last couple months. We have dog / child gates that keep them apart for the most part.

We watch them closely and really work on the girls to understand what they can and can not do. 

Bailey did not take kindly to the little 2 year old going into his crate. Growl and bark but nothing more. We were not paying attention. It would be terrible if anything happended.

We have the do's an don't printed out and place around the house.

You can see the stress in the dogs.
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Stay vigilant my friend. 
Both dogs, and kids are counting on you.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

My Charlie was returned because he bit a kid, twice. I've always believed his case was just as in the video: the kids not being "trained" about dogs. Because he is a GREAT dog: happy and friendly and obedient, without a mean bone. One thing that his first family did right was to return him rather than execute him.

There's a nit that I'll pick: it isn't that "77% of children [are] bit by dogs", but that 77% of those that are bit, are bit by family or friend's dogs.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I HATE %'s - there is a GIANT difference between attacked & just a nip 2 let you know - do not treat me like this !!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Baseball is 90 percent mental and the other half is physical.
-Yogi Berra

REM, in the country if a child bothers a dog and the dog bites the kid the country person knows the child was at fault. In the city, it is always the dog's fault and never the child's.

Too many dogs lose their lives because of what us humans do is the point, whatever the percentage.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Baseball is 90 percent mental and the other half is physical.
> -Yogi Berra
> 
> REM, in the country if a child bothers a dog and the dog bites the kid the country person knows the child was at fault. In the city, it is always the dogs fault and never the childs.
> ...


 Its always the dogs fault in the eyes of the law.
Bite your tongue, fork over a wad of cash, and never put your dog in that type of situation again.
I paid a thousand dollars for something that if it had happened to me, I would have put Neosporin on, and went on my way. Things happen in the blink of an eye, being proactive is the only way to protect the dog from things going wrong. 

Bob mentioned he didn't see the red dogs at my moms birthday party. You will never see my dogs running around with that many kids present. I care to much about the kids, and dogs to put them in a situation that could turn bad.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - grew up in West Orange NJ - just up my road in Montclair is where Yogi lived when coaching the Yanks - every Yank home night game - my friends & I would go 2 his pool 4 a Dip - never got caught !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> every Yank home night game - my friends & I would go 2 his pool 4 a Dip - never got caught !!!!!!! LOL


REM, it was 90% luck and the other half courage. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

it was said - Yogi had his own language !!!! - I beleive it !!!! Mee Hee 4 YooHoo (a soft drink he advertised 4 ) commentators loved 2 interview Yogi - they never had a clue what he was saying LOL


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Brilliant post! Reminds me of what happened to me and H last week.

Walking H in a wood when meet a family with a 10 y/o girl and 4 y/o boy on a bike. H is trotting along minding his own business.

H finds an old ball which he carries around and then drops. I throw it for him a couple of times. 

Boy picks up the ball and keeps waving it in front of his nose. I say 'no, let me throw the ball' (H sometimes gets overexcited when a ball is around and can jump a lot.) Boy ignores me. Mum and dad also ignore me. I say, twice, 'he'll jump up on you, it will hurt, please don't do that,' while looking at parents.

Continue to be ignored. Put H on lead in the hope they'll get the hint. Take ball off child. Child then chases H on his bike, waving stick in front of his nose. Ask parents to take child away from him as he's getting wound up and will probably jump. They give me a vacant smile back.

Then the inevitable happens.. puppy play bow followed by airborne leap..Doesn't make contact with child as I haul H back but he get such a shock he falls backwards hitting his head on the ground. Child starts bawling. Parents give me dirty looks muttering.. 'they shouldn't allow dogs here.'

*&!*@!*&[email protected]%*!!!!!!


----------

